# would like feedback cutting Mantles....



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I've cut several since getting my mill and prior to commencing a cut I study the log and look for different features or defects that would best suit or degrade the mantle.My question is this:
What do you look for in a mantle prior/during the cutting of it.I hope this draws some attention as I really want to know.I know too much heart in any species can cause excessive cup or warp(depending on thickness).Does this pertain to Mantles as well,is it wise to try and cut the mantle off center to the heart or leave the heart in the middle?Sometimes this luxury doesn't exist either. Some of the Mantles I've cut have come from logs thick enough to produce 3-4 Mantles with no center heart at all but that luxury is far from usual too.I also get request for Live edges (bark on).....is it true that a tree felled in the winter will hold it's bark.I haven't seen enough of this to convince me.I do know that I installed a Black Walnut Mantle last fall that was cut during the hottest dog days of summer,airdried for 2 yrs and the bark is still tighter than ever.(It's in my neighbors house,thats how I know this)But for saying it's true and why?I do not know,so before slicing up a bunch of logs and tryin' different things,I thought I'd get a real perspective on the common elements involved or looked for.I had a guy brought me a red oak a few weeks ago already laid out on one end as to how he wanted it cut for a mantle.I used the loader to put the log on the mill.Had no idea the tree was as hollow as a  trumbone.The ends were fine,alittle discoloration but nothing revealing.Needless to say,Theres nothing anyone coulda done differently to produce a mantle out of this hollow tree,I'm burning it in the woodstove now.Just something I thought about.......mantles and all!
Now,after typing this out I realize how "mundane" these question's can sound.But judging by the fact that there isn't much room left for error in cutting a mantle(kinda like a one shot deal to get it right the first time,or choose another log) the questions seem hardly mundane at all. Mark


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It depends on species. I try to box the heart on softwood for aesthetics. Hardwoods it depends, the heartwood/sapwood on some really fight each other. I really don't saw that many hardwood mantles, so if I am corrected fair enough. That is the widest slab and gives the best live edge profile, smack out of the middle. It is tough with some species to even cut a mantle. I try to grade saw and all the flipping for the best boards makes the mantle out of the equation. But some species, softwood like cedar are not going to do much bad (cup/warp/twist/split), I saw from one side, flip and saw from the other, but then I have to edge the boards I pulled off and that kinda stinks. I would rather saw a square cant and just saw lumber. But the added value price of the mantel pays for the extra labor on the rest. Not so desirable hardwoods like hackberry for example I can just flat saw it out and get what thick slabs I can. I think I touched on most of what you were asking, man you can pack alot of stuff in one post :laughing:. If I missed anything, try again. If I can't answer, maybe some of the other guys will chime in.
I guess I don't have many pictures of mantles I have sawn ? Here is one 3" thick cedar, not live edge just a slab. You can see I sawed right down the middle and pulled 2 mantles off the center of one log :icon_smile: They were 15" wide and 5' long. They both went in the same house, I don't know if the homeowner (I sold them to a general contractor) even realized they had "matching" mantles since I sawed them this way...but I did and thought it was cool.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

very cool!!! and one of the luxuries that aren't always there with smaller logs.Thanks Daren,I can always count on you.You know I have a fear of using softwoods and er softer hardwoods.My mantle is Pine and fitting since I live in a Pine Log home but I've noticed how hot the bottom of it gets to the touch.You might think it's too close but contrare, it's 30" above the non vented(no chimney) gas fireplace and well within code for this county.But with all the Poplar I've been sawing Mantle's have come up, but I've dismissed it thinking of the heat mine get's.:furious:


----------

